# The Prevailing Art Fund has made its second purchase and donation



## Brendan Burgess (15 Sep 2020)

Shevaun Doherty is an Irish botanical and nature artist of international repute. She is a member of the  Irish Society of Botanical Artists and a Fellow of the  Society of Botanical Artists in the UK and the American Society of Botanical Artists. She has 32,000 followers on Instagram. She has won a host of awards for her art. You have probably seen her work as she did the Bees stamps for An Post in 2018. Her illustrations of Endangered Wildlife will be featured on the 2021 Europa stamps.

She was one of a small number of contemporary artists included in the Drawn from Nature exhibition in the National Gallery of Ireland from June to August this year. She is also included in an exhibition running in [broken link removed] at the moment.

Shevaun has taken the very brave and innovative step of organising her own exhibition which will be in The Copper House Gallery  in Synge Street in Dublin from 10th-15th November, if Covid restrictions allow.   I offered her a donation of  €3,000 to cover the costs of renting the space and mounting and framing the works.

She suggested, instead,  using the donation to purchase two of the pieces from the show, for donation to the NMI Natural History Museum collection.  Visit the show and see the pieces for yourselves.

The first painting is the original painting of the Garden Bumblebee, which was used for the cover image and signage of the All-Ireland Pollinator Plan. The All-Ireland-Pollinator Signs have appeared in bee-friendly parks and gardens around Ireland. Keep an eye out for them. I saw one of the signs yesterday in Marlay Park.






The second painting was painted for  the National Biodiversity Data Centre’s campaign to raise awareness about one of our most endangered bumblebees, The Great Yellow Bumblebee. As the research for both of these paintings was done in the Natural History Museum, Shevaun felt that it would be fitting to donate these paintings to their collection.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Sep 2020)

By coincidence, An Post will be featuring a video of Shevaun and how she made her designs for the bee stamps for Culture Night 

[broken link removed]

Vera Klute whose work was the first purchase is featured in a video on the RHA website.


----------



## bungaro (9 Oct 2020)

Bought some stamps this morning and they had bees on them drawn by Shevaun. Its nice to know the link from our campaign to something like this. Looking forward to seeing what the next purchase will bee


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 May 2021)

An Post issued two new stamps yesterday, also designed by Shevaun.



			https://www.instagram.com/p/COhqLKYD_vy/


----------



## Shay75 (11 May 2021)

bungaro said:


> Bought some stamps this morning and they had bees on them drawn by Shevaun. Its nice to know the link from our campaign to something like this. Looking forward to seeing what the next purchase will bee


There's certainly a buzz of anticipation around here!


----------



## DeeKie (12 May 2021)

I love her work. I follow her on Instagram


----------

